# MMA Forum Survival Pick' Em - Round 1: UFN 11



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

*THE RUNDOWN*

Whats going on everyone! Congrats to everybody who managed to secure their own spot in the 2nd season of the Survival competition!

If you happen to advance into the later rounds of this Survival tournament, keep coming back to the General Discussion forum, and a new round should be posted up almost directly after the prior one has ended. All of the rounds (however long this tournament lasts) will be stickied on the top of this general forum. 

As the rounds advance, the tournament will get harder and harder, the picks will be more difficult, and there will be more of them. It is important you stick with this, because it is fairly worth it, the prizes are actually pretty damn decent, and it's a lot bigger than this forum has ever seen before!

*THE PRIZES*

Now, let me explain the part that I know a lot of you have been curious about....THE PRIZE for whoever wins this tournament! Basically whoever wins will have a selection to choose from, there will be a variety of prizes, and the winner will be allowed to choose *ONE* prize to take. 

Here are your choices: (Remember, you pick *ONLY ONE!*) 

*murrayjb offers: *

1. *$25 Million vBookie Points + A Free Paid Lifetime Membership To MMA Forum* (Provided the winner is an unpaid member, of course.) 

*** More offers of mine are in the works! So check for my updated offers in the future. ***

*TREY B. offers: *

1. *$1 Billion vBookie Points*

2. *A Custom UFC Entrance Music CD* - A CD with a bunch of custom UFC entrance tracks (including: Arlovski, Sakara, Vera, Rampage, Guillard, Stevenson, Huerta, Gonzaga, Taylor, Shogun, Nogueira, Pulver, Serra, Gono, GSP & Cro Cop)

3. *A Custom Made UFC DVD* - Any UFC event from UFC 45-now with NOTHING edited. The EXACT PPV simulcast straight to DVD! Not like the UFC marketed DVD's with everything missing! Pre-fight hype, entrances, post-fight interviews, EVERYTHING!

4. *Large Affliction T-Shirt* - Large is only size available. Style will be chosen by me, but it will more than likely be Xtreme Couture, Liddell, or Rampage version. 

---

*LET'S GET IT ON!*

Now that we got all of that outta' the way, lets get this tournament started. 

Here is the fight you must pick a winner for....CHOOSE CAREFULLY, because this fight is a TRICKY one. This may be split right down the middle!


ROUND 1 Event: 










*Ultimate Fight Night 11*

*Din "DinYero" Thomas* vs. *Kenny "KenFlo" Florian*

---

Alright, this is all that must be done in the 1st round:

Pick a winner between these two, and hope to god that they win! Good luck, and I hope to see you in the next round!

---

*REMAINING SURVIVORS - MAKE YOUR PICKS!*:

1.) murrayjb - *Din Thomas*

2.) Aaronyman - *Kenny Florian*

3.) Hollywood6655 - *Kenny Florian*

4.) TREY B. - *Din Thomas*

5.) Ebc_Kyle - *Kenny Florian*

6.) Slamnbam88 - *Kenny Florian*

7.) royalking87 - *Din Thomas*

8.) WarHERO - *Din Thomas*

9.) Damone - *Din Thomas*

10.) massage_dancer - *Kenny Florian*

11.) TheSuplexor - *Din Thomas*

12.) wafb - *Din Thomas*

*13.) loller90278 - Eliminated (Failed to make Deadline)*

14.) Arlovski_Fan - *Kenny Florian*

15.) brownpimp88 - *Kenny Florian*

16.) e-thug - *Din Thomas*

17.) DanMMAFan - *Kenny Florian*

*18.)* *SupremeTapout - Eliminated (Failed to make Deadline)*

19.) asskicker - *Kenny Florian*

20.) 6sidedlie - *Kenny Florian*

21.) kds13 - *Din Thomas*

22.) UFCFAN33 - *Din Thomas*

23.) Rated - *Kenny Florian*

24.) Wawaweewa - *Din Thomas*

25.) khaldun007 - *Kenny Florian*

26.) screenamesuck - *Din Thomas*

*27.) xAmRiT - Eliminated (Failed to make Deadline)*

28.) Leviathan - *Kenny Florian*

29.) Split - *Kenny Florian*

30.) GMW - *Din Thomas*

31.) Punishment 101 - *Din Thomas*

32.) Coppershark - *Din Thomas*

33.) Kameleon - *Kenny Florian*

34.) Fedor>all - *Kenny Florian*

35.) The Legend - *Din Thomas*

36.) Rambler14 - *Kenny Florian*

37.) IcemanCometh - *Din Thomas*

38.) robb2140 - *Kenny Florian*

39.) S_I_C - *Kenny Florian*

40.) NikosCC - *Kenny Florian*

41.) MetalMunkey - *Kenny Florian*

42.) Z-man-mma-fan - *Kenny Florian*

43.) steveo412 - *Kenny Florian*

44.) Ramzee - *Din Thomas*

45.) Iron Daisy06 - *Din Thomas*

46.) jdun11 - *Kenny Florian*

47.) Calibretto9 - *Din Thomas*

48.) Kirkardo - *Kenny Florian*

49.) WouldLuv2FightU - *Din Thomas*

50.) Judoka - *Din Thomas*


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

sounds great, and the prizes totally rule...once you make a pic are you locked in and how long do we have to make a decision?


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Ill go with KenFlo


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

This is a tough one I'll have to post mine in a little bit. Can you change your initial vote?
By the way, those are some nice prizes.
Alright, Im goin with Din thomas.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Give me Dinyero


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW, some crazy gifts for the winner....this is my new favourite event on the forum!!!

I gotta really think about the winner of this fight...im 60% Din 40% KenFlo...Give me a couple days...


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> sounds great, and the prizes totally rule...once you make a pic are you locked in and how long do we have to make a decision?


You have basically until the event starts to make the decision. 

You can change it as much as you want, up until the event starts, just let me or TREY know.



GMW said:


> This is a tough one I'll have to post mine in a little bit. *Can you change your initial vote?*
> By the way, those are some nice prizes.


Yes, just make sure you have your pick in before the event starts.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Im voting for ken flo but I might change before the match I am really undecided on thi smatch and it would suck to be eliminated on the first prize especially with th eprizes Trey B is offering


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know who to pick! Those prizes are the best ever!

Gimme Kenflo.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll take Florian.

EDIT: I have to change my mind on this one. Sorry. I flipped a coin to come up with Florian, but later now I have to pick *Thomas*.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Im going with Florian


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

YES SIR!

It's gonna be sooooooooo official! 

I'm just pretty much participating to see if I can win it. It'll be pretty pointless though. If that DOES happen, I'll figure something out for the last few remaining participants.

But yeah man....best of luck to everyone!

I'll have my pick by Wednesday, if not sooner murray. :thumb01:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

This is a tough one, no doubt, but I have to go with Din Thomas here.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow this is great with awesome prizes, if i win, i am taking The Natural T-shirt for sure!!! My pick is......*Din "DinYero" Thomas*


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Florian. Those are some sick prizes.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow awesome prizes..........

Tough 1st fight.............gotta say Kenny.........yep thats my choice

*Kenny Florian*


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

This is a tough one, but I gotta go with Kenny Florian:thumbsup: 

great prizes btw:thumbsup:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Im not sure if you noticed I edited my post with my decision. Din thomas


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

GMW said:


> Im not sure if you noticed I edited my post with my decision. Din thomas


Sorry bout' that, bro. Your pick is in.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Yo. Does it have to be those affiliction shirts? Because there are other ones.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

S_I_C said:


> Yo. Does it have to be those affiliction shirts? Because there are other ones.


I think Trey has some more options if you really dont want an affliction shirt, provided you win. If none of them interest you, theres other prizes.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> I think Trey has some more options if you really dont want an affliction shirt, provided you win. If none of them interest you, theres other prizes.


Naw maaaaan. I meant a different affiliction shirt, like a GSP one. Because those two he is offering don't fit me lol. There's no small or Medium


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

S_I_C said:


> Naw maaaaan. I meant a different affiliction shirt, like a GSP one. Because those two he is offering don't fit me lol. There's no small or Medium


I think he has more Affliction shirts, also. But we'll deal with those matters if you win, just do your best job in picking some fights for now, bro.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

kflo
stoppage...or so i hope


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

i will take florian


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Damn this is an extremly hard pick for me, but Im gonna take *Kenflo*.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

kenny forian


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

This is tough since I like both fighters. But I'm going with Din Thomas here.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

This fight is 50/50 really so half of us will be eliminated right off the bat..

I'd really really prefer if Din Thomas won, but I'm going to have to pick Kenny Florian. 

This could go anyway though, which completly rules.


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

ill go with kenny florian


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys! Lets get some action in this thread. The picks are coming in pretty slow. Even if you enter the thread without the intention of picking anyone yet, just post in here anyways to let me know you're aware this is up and running. 

I dont wanna have to eliminate people for not showing up and making their picks in time.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Dude.. I have to anaylize this like 8 times. Haha. I'll go with KenFlo... For now, lol.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Wow, the prizes rule.

I'll pick Kenny.*


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

:dunno: i'm going to have to go with kenny florian

this is going to be a tough bout, but i hope my boy comes through, i really want that affliction tshirt!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am going to go Kenny Florian, for the time being.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I got Din


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

I shall choose Kenneth Florian as the victor.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Man, if Florian loses thats a lot of people eliminated haha.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Ahhh man...

Gimme *DinYerrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooo*


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

We have 27 picks in. 23 more to go.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I really want Din to win...this fight is so incredibly close though. It's like ridiculous. I gotta go with my boy Din. He's beaten a lot tougher competition.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, Im pretty sure I have come to a conclusion. I gotta go wit my man Din Thomas, he is a veteran of the octagon, and been in there wit some tough guys.

This event is gonna eliminate a descent chunk of people!!


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Good choices guys. Din is the way to go.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Gotta go with Din Thomas!


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I've Changed my mind.. I Want DIN THOMAS... I forgot that he beat Jens.. And faught BJ.. And Beat Serra..


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Going for Din Thomas for the win.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Din Thomas is my pick.

Hard fight to pick IMO.


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

ill take din thomas.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn a whole page of Din! :thumb02:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow so so close! 15 For Din Thomas and 17 for KenFlo...really gonna cut this competition down by the end of it!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Now everyone is changing picks, me and Murray were the only people to pick Din there for a while.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Now everyone is changing picks, me and Murray were the only people to pick Din there for a while.


I had a good think and went with Din but it's a very hard fight to pick.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I know, i was just kidding Judoko.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice prizes man. I pick Florian for the win


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Kenny "KenFlo" Florian, gotta go with the 'Flo.'


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> I know, i was just kidding Judoko.


Somethings are always to be treated seriously and this is one of those times, do not think you are funny with that attitude, I think you need to learn some manners.






Just kidding.:thumb02: 
Your a great poster.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

This isn't a fight like... Chuck Liddell vs Keith Jardine, which is a NO-BRAINER.. (Just kidding, ) It's a close fight, I might even switch back to KenFlo. I dunno. It's hard to tell.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> This isn't a fight like... Chuck Liddell vs Keith Jardine, which is a NO-BRAINER.. (Just kidding, ) It's a close fight, I might even switch back to KenFlo. I dunno. It's hard to tell.


Round 2 is gonna be REALLY HARD!


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> Round 2 is gonna be REALLY HARD!


Man, don't say that I'm just hoping to survive the first round.:thumb02: This is really tough.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I already have a feeling who we will have to choose between next round lol, thats if it's two fights next time. There are two fights on the card that are split right down the middle in my opinion.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't like him very much, but give me Florian.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

OK, I want to go back to my original pick and go with Din for the win. I had him down to beat Fisher also. I think this fight can go either way, but Din has much more experience and has gone against much tougher competition than Florian. I forgot Florian had a record of 6-3. I thought he had a lot more fights than that. So if you could, please change my pick to Din. I think he will win by decision

Thank you


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i wanna change mine to din i just thought about it and think i need to go with dinyero


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Man i want to win! Your making us choose tough fights 

I go with Florian


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

If Kenflo losses(which is fairly likely), there is only going to be like 20 people left. Wow, that is huge.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> If Kenflo losses(which is fairly likely), there is only going to be like 20 people left. Wow, that is huge.


Between this round, and round 2, i wont be surprised if we have a winner by the end of round 3. Some hard split down the middle fights coming up...


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> Between this round, and round 2, i wont be surprised if we have a winner by the end of round 3. Some hard split down the middle fights coming up...


 I hate you, To hard to choose.


Just kidding, Is Nakamura Vs Machida next?


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Judoka said:


> I hate you, To hard to choose.
> 
> 
> Just kidding, Is Nakamura Vs Machida next?


Not sure... i got a couple fights that i have been contemplating. They are all hard to pick


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I predict the diego/fitch and tyson/tavares fights for round 2


----------



## stanleylewisjim (Mar 5, 2007)

Din Thomas


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well so far we have 17 for Thomas and 19 for Florian. We still need 14 people to vote. So far this is very close and is going to cut the roster in half regardless of who wins. I really hope I don't regret changing from Florian to Din.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i know


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Boys, we got 14 more picks that need to be in. And Wednesday is quickly approaching, get your asses in here!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

You should blacklist the ones who do not post their choices since they took up a potential spot for someone else.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Extremely hard to choose, but I'll go with Florian.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you send out a mass PM to every user that hasn't made his pick yet?


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Well so far we have 17 for Thomas and 19 for Florian. We still need 14 people to vote. So far this is very close and is going to cut the roster in half regardless of who wins. I really hope I don't regret changing from Florian to Din.



I switched too. I don't think we'll regret it. Lol.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

its now
Din-17
KenFlo-20
Undecided-13

I cannot wait for tomorrow night, UFN along with TUF6-I am stoked.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Pretty close, I think if they don't make a choice then they are out. Tomorrow will cut the roster in half, of course the half that is leaving will be the guys who picked Din. :thumb02: *


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

I will go for din thomas please...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm going with Kenny Florian for the win Alex.. I mean Murray :laugh:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll go w/ Kenflo


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

I'll go with Din Thomas BUT if i happen to change my pick before the event starts tomorrow i will PM you


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I gotta go with Din Thomas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm going with Din Thomas.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll take Florian


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

I've sent PMS to everyone who didn't input a pick as of yesterday morning. I see most of you have responded. Only 6 people left to input their picks. 

The picking deadline will be 1 hour before the event. Whoever doesn't have their pick in by then, is automatically eliminated. But i'm happy to see that almost everyone has their picks in. 

Good luck everyone. Enjoy the show tonight.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

man cant wait for the results, although im no good at betting in events other then pride fc and the UFC. But din looked like a slightly better fighter to me...


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Florian


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im takin my Boston boyyyyyyyyy, Kenflo son


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

DIN THOMAS, motha fuka


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, this is good. We got 47/50 people to input their picks, before the deadline. Unfortunatley this means that 3people who failed to input their pick will be elimated automatically. 

*1.) loller90278
2.) xAmRiT
3.) SupremeTapout*

Sorry boys, too late.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

This is it. All picks are locked in and ready to go for tonight. 

Good luck everyone, i hope to see you in the next round.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a feeling i am going to make the cut, GO DIN!!!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I bet those who switched their votes to Din are kicking themselves right now. =P


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Woohoo!!!
Is there a reason this was moved outside the UFC Forum? I was having trouble finding it.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

lol...oh god. Well, thats all apart of being an MMA fan. 

I'll have the 2nd round up tomorrow evening.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

god damnit i shoulda stayed with kenflo damn din


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumb02: Hey CopperShark thanks for the advice that you did not follow:thumb02:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I lose 10 mill on Terry and now i get knocked out in the first round??? I got to go to bed before i get any madder.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Yes, I'm still in it. Make it alot harder next time.*


----------



## whiplash (Feb 3, 2007)

din thomas here


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, it sucks the fight happend the way it did. Stupid blown knee. See you in the third pick em I guess


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, Massage, I should practice what I preach eh? Haha. Oh well, See you all in round three!


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Doing a rough count I think we lost exactly half of the people!
Wow I don't think the last one did that until round 4 O.O


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Yeah, Massage, I should practice what I preach eh? Haha. Oh well, See you all in round three!


yeah I was almost going to switch when I saw allot of members that voted for Thomas were people that I think know allot about MMA, but then I was like stay with your gut and it paid off


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*So I took out the guys who didn't put a pick in and the guys who picked Din. Down to 25 guys now, hope this helps Murray.*

1.) Aaronyman - Kenny Florian

2.) Hollywood6655 - Kenny Florian

3.) Ebc_Kyle - Kenny Florian

4.) Slamnbam88 - Kenny Florian

5.) massage_dancer - Kenny Florian

6.) Arlovski_Fan - Kenny Florian

7.) brownpimp88 - Kenny Florian

8.) DanMMAFan - Kenny Florian

9.) asskicker - Kenny Florian

10.) 6sidedlie - Kenny Florian

11.) Rated - Kenny Florian

12.) khaldun007 - Kenny Florian

13.) Leviathan - Kenny Florian

14.) Split - Kenny Florian

15.) Kameleon - Kenny Florian

16.) Fedor>all - Kenny Florian

17.) Rambler14 - Kenny Florian

18.) robb2140 - Kenny Florian

19.) S_I_C - Kenny Florian

20.) NikosCC - Kenny Florian

21.) MetalMunkey - Kenny Florian

22.) Z-man-mma-fan - Kenny Florian

23.) steveo412 - Kenny Florian

24.) jdun11 - Kenny Florian

25.) Kirkardo - Kenny Florian


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damn, there goes half of the people. Hopefully it's just Chuck/Jardine next and it is easy.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Damn, there goes half of the people. Hopefully it's just Chuck/Jardine next and it is easy.


*No, Shogun vs Griffin would be a tough one for me. We know the obvious choice but the way things are in MMA, you never know.*


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah it makes you want to take the underdog so you could just win it if an upset happens lol


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

There will probably be 2 fights that we have to choose for the next round. I suspect murrayjb will be an ass and make it Diego Sanchez vs. Jon Fitch and Tyson Griffin vs. Thiago Tavares.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

thiago fitch shogun chuck
in case i miss the choice..i gotta travel for a rugby game


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Rated said:


> There will probably be 2 fights that we have to choose for the next round. I suspect murrayjb will be an ass and make it Diego Sanchez vs. Jon Fitch and Tyson Griffin vs. Thiago Tavares.


Yeah those are the two fights I predicted he would choose next time also. Oh well I don't have to worry about it now though lol. I would have picked Diego and Thiago though


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Congrats to KenFlo on his big win over an experienced *COUGH* INJURED *COUGH* Din Thomas...and all of you riding his coattails!  Nah, with all due respect though, he did what he had to do to win! No gripes with that! 

So, best of luck to everyone that advanced into Round 2!


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

man this sucks...ah well the fight was too hard to call for me...


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *So I took out the guys who didn't put a pick in and the guys who picked Din. Down to 25 guys now, hope this helps Murray.*
> 
> 1.) Aaronyman - Kenny Florian
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks bro. That really did help, a lot.


----------

